# Forum > News > OC News >  Password Reset

## Ket

Today we did a password reset on all users in an effort to help secure the accounts of our members who may have been vulnerable during recent security breaches. While we believe all users are safe, we wanted to make for certain. I know some members may have issues with a password reset, so please let us know if you need any help. 

We are sorry for the inconvenience and we hope you understand our efforts.

Thanks a lot!

----------


## lilsniff

Thumbs up!

----------


## iispyderii

I thought someone had somehow guessed my password which is .00000000001% possible. Losing my mind.

----------


## VoTuUS

> I thought someone had somehow guessed my password which is .00000000001% possible. Losing my mind.


I thought the same thing haha. I respect the decision for the mass reset though, better safe than sorry. Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## xcureanddisease

I haven't been prompted to reset my password. Should I just go ahead and do it or am I fine?

----------


## HI5

> I haven't been prompted to reset my password. Should I just go ahead and do it or am I fine?


You should do it, same as everyone else - just in case (it's a good habit to change the pass at least a little every once in a while)  :Smile:

----------


## Cecu

I just thought the same - my old password was not working, then attempted to reset it myself after 4 fails.

----------


## Xel

I was frightened for suddenly being logged out and unable to log back in knowing there had been issues with the security. 
Next time you might want to add a large banner stating there has been a global password reset, or send out an email.

----------


## Jaerin

> I thought someone had somehow guessed my password which is .00000000001% possible. Losing my mind.


I sure hope you didn't just set it back to what you had it too before, because that defeats the whole purpose.

Accounts have been getting compromised because someone likely has a copy of the password database from the past. Forcing a password reset is designed to make those compromised passwords useless. Unfortunately, the system doesn't require you to actually use a different password as far as I could tell. I would consider whatever password you were using on this site in the past as compromised and no safe for use.

Sad that hackers make our lives of remembering passwords even harder by doing crap like this. If you aren't using one yet, I would use a password manager and just generate a new password.

----------


## Fumi

Dont know if this is useful to you admins, but i use facebook login, and my password has not been reset, just so you guys know!  :Smile:

----------


## jimmys96

"I sure hope you didn't just set it back to what you had it too before, because that defeats the whole purpose."
lol oops

----------


## mer1in

> I was frightened for suddenly being logged out and unable to log back in knowing there had been issues with the security. 
> Next time you might want to add a large banner stating there has been a global password reset, or send out an email.


So a friend of mine has the same issue (logged out and cant log back in) and for some reason he cant reset his password and still cant log in.There is no email or anything from OC so I just wonder what to do in this case ?

----------


## Jaerin

Have them browse here:

Lost Password Recovery Form - OwnedCore - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides.

The incorrect password page doesn't seem to have the links very visible.

Making these links much more visible would make it easier probably.

https://i.imgur.com/NSRhOjJ.png

----------


## mer1in

The email reset site seems to be offline but thanks  :Smile:  will update if there is anything new

----------


## Kyana

Hey

I don't remember the e-mail used for my account "Nastya". I've tried everything I could think of, but this is the only account I could find. Can I get any help from an admin to recover my account? I can give you my previous password.

----------


## culino3

> Hey
> 
> I don't remember the e-mail used for my account "Nastya". I've tried everything I could think of, but this is the only account I could find. Can I get any help from an admin to recover my account? I can give you my previous password.


Same for culino2, send the e-mail to me plx.

----------


## Bengan123

Omg Deathyaw Here....

I can't access my old email which i used for it because of this ****ing bullshit.


It would suck to loose access to my Contributer account... I also found this account while trying to restore Deathyaw lol, from 2008 too.

Kurios or Ket please help  :Frown: 


Just check my IP logs and MAC Adress if logged anywhere.

Edit: I can also provide exactly what i wrote in Contributer forum.

----------


## TehVoyager

Got the notice about the password reset at work and was freaked out about it hahahaha

10/10 ket gj

----------


## Taurenguard2

Edit: Im sorry admins for spamming you I managed to regain my old microsoft email and the account  :Smile: 
Please disregard my request!

----------


## KuRIoS

Lost Password Recovery Form - OwnedCore - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides. <- lost password recovery form

----------


## magnushlod

Hello, I just created a new account because the email I believe used for my account no longer exists.

My account name was Maggibesti, was a contributor and a long time member of this site, and almost a daily visitor.

Anyone I can contact to help me get this sorted? Because the only e-mail I can think of that was registered on this site, I can't log in to. I just get the "That Microsoft account doesn't exist. Enter a different email address or get a new account."

I joined back in early 2008 and I haven't used that e-mail in a long time. Only had 2 e-mails back then and used 1 for gaming and 1 for registering online, in-case I would get spam emails, though the other e-mail still exists and I haven't used it since 2008 too. Kinda sucks that microsoft deletes e-mails that have been inactive.


Edit: Just found the form to contact an administrator, hopefully that will work! :-)

----------


## maggibesti

Hey Ignore my above post! I'm so stupid, I realized after trying to figure out how to make my e-mail active again that I can just re-create it. It was the e-mail I used, thank god it worked!

Already sent a form to administrator, should I send him another e-mail regarding it? To let him now everything is fine now?

----------


## Bengan123

Kurios i can't do the ownedcore password retrieval because i dont have access to my Email which is [email protected].. 

Please help me

Yours,
Deathyaw

----------


## culino3

> Lost Password Recovery Form - OwnedCore - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides. <- lost password recovery form


Very helpful if you don't even remember your e-mail.
+rep

----------


## Davey De Winter

> Very helpful if you don't even remember your e-mail.
> +rep


I have the same problem here. My username is Zentek but I don't have access to the email I used to create the account. Any help with this would be mostly appreciated.

----------


## Weird0

wow man you cant drop such a thing on a 30+ year old... i nearly shattnered my pants. only visit oc now and then(adult shit n stuff keeps me away) when i saw that i cant log in with my old password .... like seriously wtf man im old and you nearly gave me a heart attack...

----------


## KuRIoS

For those who cant remember your mail...

_we need your:_
_registration email adress_
_Any info on actions done to the acct (infractions, previous bans, namechanges etc)_
_registration IP adress_ 
_Link to your old profile

New desired email

Send it to me in a private message, if it match then I will change your mail and resend pass_

----------


## bruno

Hey KuRIos, I talked to Matt a few days ago and didn't realize there was a mass password reset. He told me to just shoot you an email, so I did - just now found this thread. Also sent you and Ket a PM.

Can't remember my registration email for the life of me.

----------


## CheapPokeAccs

i wonder a bit, can you check for my account the last Password Change?

I wasn't forced to change it tho and i am sure i wasnt here since over a week

----------


## Parog

> i wonder a bit, can you check for my account the last Password Change?
> 
> I wasn't forced to change it tho and i am sure i wasnt here since over a week


If that is the case and you would like to be on the safe side, change your password yourself and make sure you don't use a password that you previously used here and you will be good!  :Smile:

----------


## Jaerin

> i wonder a bit, can you check for my account the last Password Change?
> 
> I wasn't forced to change it tho and i am sure i wasnt here since over a week


Only contributor and above had their password reset last I heard. Donators weren't forced to change so your password may still be compromised, but because your account is mostly useless it doesn't matter to the hackers.

----------


## CheapPokeAccs

Hah, Okay G2Know.

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## xzyane415

> I thought someone had somehow guessed my password which is .00000000001% possible. Losing my mind.


Everythings possible. (GOD):shh:

----------


## Daim

Having problems as well, pm-ed you Kur.

----------


## Picaro

I'm also having problems with accessing my email account. I don't know which email account it is linked to so I cant do the standard p/w recovery. I PM'd Kurios and made a thread in site bugs.

----------


## barthencito

I can't access my main contributor account. I don't remember the email I used to register (I think it was in 2007 when the site was named mmowned). I tried to recover my password with all my actual emails, but none worked. I also pm'd several admins but got no response.

Could an admin PM me to recover my main account? Thanks in advance.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I can't access my main contributor account. I don't remember the email I used to register (I think it was in 2007 when the site was named mmowned). I tried to recover my password with all my actual emails, but none worked. I also pm'd several admins but got no response.
> 
> Could an admin PM me to recover my main account? Thanks in advance.


No, you can PM an admin with the information we need in order to give you back your account

----------


## barthencito

> No, you can PM an admin with the information we need in order to give you back your account


I PMed Ket 3 days ago but got no answer. PMing you now. Thanks again!

----------


## Keemo

i cant reset my password because i cant remember the email i used for my account....dfk i need help i just need the email and illl login and reset it

----------

